# Fade Out Graphics Problem



## Pravas (Mar 11, 2011)

I dunno what exactly to call this Problem but I'm attaching an Image for the same.

I've circled the problem in Orange. Dunno for some reason it doesn't appear much in other explorer items, but when I right click or It's mostly visible in my 3D Applications.

Yeah it goes away(not completely) when I fiddle with my graphics wire.

I'm using Nvidia 9800 gt(1Gb), previously it was 8600gt(256mb) which didn't cause such problems but unfortunately it died few months ago.

So if anyone know what might be the possible cause do help me out.

THanks All


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 12, 2011)

post your full config...


----------



## Pravas (Mar 12, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> post your full config...



It's

Processor:- Intel Core 2 Duo 2.13Ghz
Ram:- 3GB (600+600+800)
MB:-Asus P5B Deluxe Wifi
Hdd:-320Gb Segate
Graphics Card :-9800gt
PSU:- Jindal 450W
Monitor:- Lg Flatron

Yeah I'm using Win7 64Bit Version, earlier it was XpSp3.

Hope this is enough information. Could it be wrong with the wire, cuz like I said fiddling with it affects the '_fade_' a bit? Or may be slot, though I've


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 13, 2011)

Did you check with any other monitor?
It can be due to insufficient pow supply....
sorry to say this but your psu cannot power a 9800gt


----------



## Pravas (Mar 14, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Did you check with any other monitor?
> It can be due to insufficient pow supply....
> sorry to say this but your psu cannot power a 9800gt



Ohk how much PSU do I need then? No I didn't checked it with any other monitor yet. 

So which PSU do you suggest by the way? Also if you could mention the price too?

Thanks A Lot.. 

God Bless


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 14, 2011)

Pravas said:


> Ohk how much PSU do I need then? No I didn't checked it with any other monitor yet.
> 
> So which PSU do you suggest by the way? Also if you could mention the price too?
> 
> ...



no need to thank , i am glad to help...
Do u need your psu to be future proof? 
IF so get corsair vx450 - 3.5K....
Else get,
FSP saga ii 400 - 2K
Corsair CX 400 - 2.6k
not less than that..

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




Pravas said:


> I'm using Nvidia 9800 gt(1Gb), previously it was 8600gt(256mb) which didn't cause such problems but unfortunately it died few months ago.
> 
> THanks All



I had 8600gt 256mb before, which ate my generic PSU...
In ur case PSU ate ur GPU...


----------



## Pravas (Mar 15, 2011)

Ohkay It's Done then, I should get a new PSU...

Thanks Again


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 16, 2011)

Pravas said:


> Ohkay It's Done then, I should get a new PSU...
> 
> Thanks Again



also check ur monitor...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2011)

wait....how much old is ur monitor?


----------



## Pravas (Mar 21, 2011)

Piyush said:


> wait....how much old is ur monitor?



It's more than 3years Old


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2011)

same problem is with me too
but only in summers when i continuously use my pc (when screen becomes a little hot)


----------



## Pravas (Mar 21, 2011)

Piyush said:


> same problem is with me too
> but only in summers when i continuously use my pc (when screen becomes a little hot)



So do you suspect that it could be monitor too, cuz sometimes I see this effect within minutes after I switch on my PC. So can't really blame summer as of now. Not sure though.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 21, 2011)

^^ Any way u have to change ur PSU ...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2011)

Pravas said:


> So do you suspect that it could be monitor too, cuz sometimes I see this effect within minutes after I switch on my PC. So can't really blame summer as of now. Not sure though.



the best way to find out is to check your monitor on someone else's system
or check someone else's monitor on your system


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah before going for a upgrade.. check the monitor on some other rig. Or use some other monitor with your rig.


----------



## asingh (Apr 2, 2011)

Try a driver change for the GPU.


----------

